# Apache fishing 7/8 and 7/9



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Can you say Skunked....... We came... we saw and then we left. No Kings in the water. If you are a flounder fisher..... fishing is good. 3 to 4 pounders were caught sat and sun on Apache. Mullet was the food of choice. Going to try again in a couple of weeks


----------



## Blues Brother (Jul 18, 2005)

Dang, sorry the skunk reared it's ugly head. Is fishing ever going to pick up?


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

put my king rig in the water for about an hour on sat in the morn....water was dirty again, same story all week. Dirty water no fish so i packed up and came back on the incoming and caught a nice flounder. Sad thing was it was my only fish all week 

ill be back at the end of the month maybe it will be better by then

-Jeff


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Blues Brother said:


> Dang, sorry the skunk reared it's ugly head. Is fishing ever going to pick up?


I think the only way the fishing is going to pick up is if we stock the pond. wanta help?.... I wish someone could tell us exactly what is going on. I have never seen it so dead along the strand like this. From what I have heard, there have only been 4 or 5 kings caught among all of the piers.


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

Sorry Mac!

I sure hope it picks up before Sept! I will be down on the 17th.

Brent


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Fishing on the Strand has been SLOW this summer 

I've been catching Pompano between surfside and Garden City. I use Mole Crab or Cut shrimp on a ultralight rod with 3 small slipshots. Don't cast out very far (knee to waist deep) and let the bait sit for just a second and then reel in slowly while the bait bounces along the bottom. Good luck and I look forward to contributing what I can here


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

there was a biologist at apache two weeks ago saying that the salinity in the water was the most likly reason for the slow start to the season. The oxygen levels were also low, but they seemed to pick up. In the beginning of the month our mullet and even shrimp would die within a couple minutes, but at the end of the first week our baits would stay alive at the bottom....but the fish still arent cooperating


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

Do you think the water will be any better by next week? I'll be getting there next Sunday (after an 11 hour drive) for 6 days, I wanted to do some serious pier and surf fishing in that immediate area. Is the surf fishing better north or south of the pier? Don't say 50 miles south! Is live bait the only thing catching fish?


----------



## surfsidesativa (Jul 14, 2006)

Here's the pier reports-

http://www.dnr.sc.gov/news/saltpiers.html

Says they're catching Kings @ surfside but I haven't heard a thing about that


----------



## MBsandflea (Jun 27, 2004)

Someone who fished Apache today said a 30lb king was caught and another lost, and several big spanish were caught also. 

Just secondhand, I didn't see any of it.


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

That is good news! Thanks! Jim


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

MBsandflea said:


> Someone who fished Apache today said a 30lb king was caught and another lost, and several big spanish were caught also.
> 
> Just secondhand, I didn't see any of it.


How 'bout it sheepsheadman any truth to it?


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

b3butner said:


> How 'bout it sheepsheadman any truth to it?


Im not sheepsheadman but I did call and confirm that 2 were hooked yesterday and 1 was decked. Mr B caught the 30lb. Sounds like a road trip is in order........


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

Way to go Mr. B  Now if I could get the South Carolina Highway Patrol to turn there head for a few hours. Zoom zoom zoom!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I was staying about 1/4 mile north of Apache the past several days.I could see the schools of menhaden passing close to the pier .And I could see something ripping through them.Spanish is my guess.Yes?No?.........and my wife and kids say the water was the saltyest that they can remember......the R


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

All RIGHT B!

Sounds like things are getting better! Come on SEPT!


Brent


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

keekee said:


> All RIGHT B!
> 
> Sounds like things are getting better! Come on SEPT!
> 
> ...



Come on Friday......... and to BButners quote... ZOOM ZOOM ZOOM..... and away we go. There were 3 runs on Monday. 2 Kings and 1 Shark. 1 king landed. 1 king wrapped the piling and the shark ...... I do not know.


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

YESSSSSSS I knew they would come before my second trip. Ill be down on sat and be fishing sunday through the following saturday. Anybody here gunna be joining me? Im not gunna sleep tonight 

-Jeff


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

screamendrag said:


> YESSSSSSS I knew they would come before my second trip. Ill be down on sat and be fishing sunday through the following saturday. Anybody here gunna be joining me? Im not gunna sleep tonight
> 
> -Jeff


I will try to leave one for ya dude......... Will be there fri eve. will try to make sure we have bait for Sat. hopefully the Pogie's will hang around for a little while.


----------



## njreloader (Jul 21, 2005)

Save some fish for me. I'll be down the first 2 weeks in September.


----------



## keekee (Jun 25, 2004)

Hope you all do well Mac! Keep us posted on whats going on! Tell everyone hey and I will see them in a few weeks!

Be safe!


Brent


----------



## fishdrummer (Jul 16, 2006)

Screamindrag. I'll be there Sunday thru Saturday! I won't be fishing for Kings (don't have the equipment for it) but I'll either be in site in the surf or on the pier everyday. I'll be the old guy with the black Zildjian hat. Say hi!


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

yall better hurry up and get out there, cause i am thinking about fishin tomorrow. lol. And we al know what happens when i fish!?? I catch some kings  I havent fished in over a month, so its about time to dust off the king gear and let that 6/0 get smoked by a big king. Maybe ill see some of you ou there...


----------



## screamendrag (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks Mac hopefully there will be plenty of bait around, but if there isnt you better save me a couple 

Fishdrummer- Ill look for ya..ill be the kid out on the end with the PVC king cart..yell if ya see me 

See u guys sunday!!  

-Jeff


----------

